# Outback 328RL



## Mmb (Oct 15, 2019)

Currently have a Springdale 269RLS which I pull with an F250 super duty diesel. Single axle. I am considering an Outback 328RL, a considerably longer, larger camper. I have weighed the loaded truck, know the dry Weight of the Outback and have come up with a weight lower the the capacity of the truck.  I am still uneasy about the ratio however and would like anyone’s input/opinion.  I do not want to ’break’ my vehicle.


----------



## Rharris (Oct 26, 2022)

Mmb said:


> Currently have a Springdale 269RLS which I pull with an F250 super duty diesel. Single axle. I am considering an Outback 328RL, a considerably longer, larger camper. I have weighed the loaded truck, know the dry Weight of the Outback and have come up with a weight lower the the capacity of the truck.  I am still uneasy about the ratio however and would like anyone’s input/opinion.  I do not want to ’break’ my vehicle.


We have had our 2017 Outback 328RL for almost five years.  We pulled it with an Ford F-150 for about three years but the sway got to me.  Every time an 18 wheeler went by we wagged the tail.  We upgraded to an F-250 diesel and it pulled the Outback like a dream.  We sometimes had to look back there to make sure it was there.  No sway at all and no problems either.


----------



## martinh21 (Oct 27, 2022)

I have a 2017 Keystone Outback Super-Lite 333FE, never had a skid, very confident.


----------



## davidosmani (Nov 11, 2022)

We pulled it with an Ford F-150 for about three years Nox Vidmate VLC but the sway got to me. Every time an 18 wheeler went by we wagged the tail.


----------

